# Startverzögerung beim ASUS M4A89GTD PRO/USB3



## rehacomp (21. Mai 2010)

*Startverzögerung beim ASUS M4A89GTD PRO/USB3*

Hallo ASUS,

ich hab nun vor ein paar Wochen bei mir ein System und  Architekturwechsel durchgeführt. Also habe von meinem guten alten Intel  zum AMD System gewechselt.

Erstmal was zu den Komponenten:

ASUS M4A89GTD Pro/USB3 Bios aktuell (1456)
AMD PII X4 955 C3
2x2GB Gskill Ripjaws 1600 mit 7/8/7 CL
4770 Sapphire
Hitachi 750 GB FP
DVD-Brenner (Model weiß ich jetzt nicht)
Kühler ist ein Ninja 2 Rev. B mit einem Apache 120mm Lüfter
Gehäuse von Antec Baujahr 2000 (1x 80mm hinten)


Nun zum Problem (wenns denn eins ist).

Das Board braucht 15s bis es ein lebenszeichen von sich gibt. Das soll  heißen, bis das erste Bild (bios) kommt und der Start-piep vergehen 15s
Alle Lüfter laufen, Graka heult 2 mal auf (was schon nicht nochmal sein  sollte), dann gehts los.
Dieses phänomen hatte und habe ich bisher bei keinem meiner PCs, diese  starten allen binnen 5s.

Was ich schon probiert habe:

1. andere/ohne Graka rein (Onboard, 8800GTX, 9600GT, PCI-Steinalt (ATI))
2. anderes Netzteil (Enermax 535W ältere model, 300W OEM)
3. unterschiedliche RAM-slots mit 1 oder 2 Rigeln
4. Sogar Stromnetz beim 100KM entfernten Kumpel getestet
5. Gehäuse gewechselt / ohne Gehäuse
6. Bios Update gemacht, soweit möglich bei neuem Board.

Was ich nicht wechseln kann, ist CPU und RAM, da ich keine weiteren AM3  Teile habe.

Das Problem scheint sich zu verringern (5s weniger), nach einem frischem  CMOS-Clear. Sobald aber die Settings abgespeichert werden, sind es  wieder 15s.


Daher meine Frage an euch: Wisst Ihr noch was? Ist euch das "Problem" bekannt?

Gruß
rehacomp


----------



## Jberg (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Startverzögerung beim ASUS M4A89GTD PRO/USB3*

Dieses "Problem" mit dem Asus M4A89 GTD PRO/USB3 habe ich auch.
Wenn ich noch zusätzlich eine TV-Karte (PCIe) verwende, dauert es nochmal 10 Sek. länger (insgesamt dann ca. 25 Sek.) bis zum Bios-Start. Was mir noch aufgefallen ist, dass die Dram-LED (neben MemOk) nach dem Einschalten einmal kurz, bei eingesteckter TV-Karte zweimal kurz aufleuchtet. Dem Asus-Support ist ein derartiges Problem nicht bekannt, die tippen auf eine nicht kompatible TV-Karte. Kann sein, dass das eine Hardwareprüfung vor dem Booten ist, ob oder wie man die abstellen kann, weiss ich nicht. Ürigens das mit dem CMOS-Clear ist bei mir genauso. Habe auch schon einiges versucht, aber noch keine Lösung gefunden. Ansonsten funktioniert mein System stabil und fehlerfrei. 
Falls sich nichts mehr ergibt, muß ich wohl oder übel mit dieser langen Bootzeit leben oder, falls dies nur bei einigen dieser Boards so ist, einen Umtausch versuchen.

Asus M4A89GTD PRO/USB3 mit aktuellem Bios
Phenom II X4 945 C3
8 GB (4x2 GB) Kingston Value Ram
HIS Radeon 5750 iCooler IV
Kingston 64 GB SSD und
Seagate Barracuda als weitere FP

Gruß
JBerg


----------



## Doktor[ASUS] (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Startverzögerung beim ASUS M4A89GTD PRO/USB3*

Hallo ihr zwei,
ein Problem in der Form ist es nicht. Wie schon richtig vermutet wurde ist es eine Art Hardwareüberprüfung die beim Start durchgeführt wird. Das gab es schon bei älteren Boards und auch bei meinem P6T Deluxe gibt es diess Verhalten. Das Verhalten mit dem zweimal aufleuchtenden MemOK Lämpchen kann daher kommen dass das System quasi zweimal startet. Häufig gibt es das wenn z.B. das System übertaktet wird. Beim ersten starten wird erstmal mit Standard Settings gestartet und festgestellt das manuelle Einstellungen getätigt wurden. Damit diese auch korrekt genutzt werden muss ein Neustart durchgeführt werden. Es ist also eine zweite Initialisierung nötig und diese wird dann entsprechend durchgeführt.

Umsomehr Hardware eingebaut wird umso länger kann der Bootvorgang dauern. Daher vermutlich auch der Effekt das mit einer TV Karte der Startvorgang nochmal länger dauert. 25 Sekunden ist allerdings schon etwas ungewöhnlich. Normal bewegt sich das schon in einem Rahmen um die 15 Sekunden. Es ist also auch möglich das es wirklich eine Art inkompatibilität ist die dazu führt.

Gruß,
Doktor


----------



## rehacomp (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Startverzögerung beim ASUS M4A89GTD PRO/USB3*

Die Annahme mit dem zweimal starten habe ich auch (Wegen 2x Grakalüfter heulen), allerdings passiert das auch, wenn alles mit Standard-Einstellungen läuft.
Selbst wenn nur minimale Hardware drin ist. (Onboard graka, 1 RAM Riegel, CPU).

Wo es nicht passiert, ist, wenn ein frisches CMOS Clear durchgeführt wird. Also ohne Biossettings gehts bei mir 5s schneller. Nur kann ich ja nicht ständig CMOS clear machen, damit der Rechner schneller startet.


----------



## SmOOthr3D (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Startverzögerung beim ASUS M4A89GTD PRO/USB3*

habe ein ähnliches problem oder das selbe....

ich nutze die onboard karte (ist ein media pc mit selben board)

kriege oftmal beim kaltstart kein bild und muss nocheinmal starten dann funktioniert es aber meist reibungslos oder wenn ich pech habe läd er den hdmi treiber nicht.

trifft das in etwa zu?

meine vermutung war die onboard karte aber scheinbar is das problem großflächiger.... habe auch das letzte bios drauf


----------



## SmOOthr3D (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Startverzögerung beim ASUS M4A89GTD PRO/USB3*

hier nochmal ein Nachtrag:

habe gestern ein paar Testläufe mit dem Board gemacht.
Wie gesagt das letzte Bios ist drauf.
Betreibe das Board mit nem x2 240e
2x2GB ddr3 1333 cl7 1,5 volt
Die einzige benutzte Zusatzkarte ist eine "Areca Raidkarte PCIe 1x" mit eigenem Ram onboard (dar das Bios bei voller Raid 5 bestückung voll ist)

Habe mal alles auf Default gesetzt außer natürlich onchip sata(ansonst kann ich nicht auf die Raidkarte zugreifen da diese einen Raid 1 für das OS darstellt)
Rechner Raidkarte meldet per Soundchip start aber das wars dann auch, die Lüfter drehen nicht die am MB angeschlossen sind und schätze mem Anzeige leuchtet rot.(habe ein acryl case)
Warscheinlich habe ich nicht die Geduld eine Halbe Minute zu warten.
Sobald ich den Resetknopf drücke höre ich die Meldung von Raidkarte und Mainboard das der Bootvorgang eingeleitet wird und es zeigt sich auch sofort ein Bild.
Derweilen besteht noch eine 50% Chance das mein HDMI Sountreiber(egal ob windoof oder org. Ati) nicht erkannt wird er ist laut Windows 7 Physikalisch nicht vorhanden.
Wie gesagt ich nutze die Onboardkarte und das verfügbare hdmi und meinen htpc mit dem TV zu verbinden(dies über ein gutes ombach hdmi kabel)

Habe verschiedene Einstellungen noch probiert 0,10 Volt mehr dem sideport, mehr Speicherzuteilung den Turbo für Graka aus oder manueller onboard takt etc also weiß wirklich nicht mehr wie ich das überbbrücken oder verbessern lässt.

Derweilen macht es keinen unterschied ob der Recher 24/7 am Stromnetz klemmt oder vom Strom weggenommen wird.

Hoffe ihr könnt daraus etwas schlussfolgern.

Gruß

SmOOthR3D


----------



## Jberg (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Startverzögerung beim ASUS M4A89GTD PRO/USB3*

Bin jetzt wieder bei 15 Sek. bis zum Start. Die TV Karte habe ich vom PCIe x1 auf den PCIe x4 gesteckt. Nun leuchtet die Dram Led auch nur mehr einmal vor dem Booten auf. Schlau werde ich nicht aus dem Ganzen.


----------



## Rafael (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Startverzögerung beim ASUS M4A89GTD PRO/USB3*

Hallo, bei Vorgängermainboards gab es so eine ähnliche Problem. Es müssen alle LUFTERSTEUERUNGEN im BIOS abgestellt werden, ausser CPU-Fan natürlich. Diese Fehler haben wir ja ASUS mitgeteilt und ca nach 2 Wochen haben wir neue BIOS bekommen. Anscheinend ist gleiche Fehler hier auch reingeschliechen.


----------



## Rafael (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Startverzögerung beim ASUS M4A89GTD PRO/USB3*

Versucht noch ExpressGate im BIOS abzustellen, besonders diejenigen die PCIe Grafikkarte nutzen.


----------



## SmOOthr3D (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Startverzögerung beim ASUS M4A89GTD PRO/USB3*

im moment scheint es halbwegs wieder zu laufen habe wiedermal in den bios settings mein unwesen getrieben....

findes es etwas paradox  das ein normal betrieb nicht so einfach möglich ist

soweit ich mich entsinnen kann... multi steht fest
ram steht fest bei 1333
onboard ram steht fest bei 1333
volt für ram steht fest
c1 und c&q an
onbard video ram und arbeitspeicher ram eingeschaltet (verbundbetrieb)
512 mb vom arbeitsspeicher abgezwackt und max onboard video ram
turbo modus für onbard auf energiesparen gestellt
lüftersteuerung für alle fans auf silent gestellt
bis auf eimmal kein andrehen des cpus lüfters (140mm noctua) restlich sind noch 3x80mm von noctua angeschlossen
liefen 3 systemstarts durch werde das mal im auge behalten

hdmi audio betrieb habe ich noch nicht begutachtet

eine sache noch die mir zu dem board einfällt

bei meiner 5870 kann ich upskalling usen(um das bild an den monitor anzupassen)

bei der onboard gibt es die funktion atm nicht und ich habe einen schwarzen rand aber ich glaube mal nicht das da noch was treiber technisch gelöst wird

----achso ja express gate ist aus(da ich dies nicht benötige
----und die raid karte steckt im einzigen x1 pcie slot

@Doc: Falls hierfür auch ein Betabios im moment bereit steht, würde ich das gerne auch testen. 
Chris@doublegamers.com

greez SmOOth


----------



## SmOOthr3D (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Startverzögerung beim ASUS M4A89GTD PRO/USB3*

Habe ASUS QFan deaktiviert und seither mach tatsächlich das Starten kein großen Probleme mehr....
Witzigerweise hat das Bios die QFan Einstellungen nach dem Deaktivieren trotzdem behalten, ist scheinbar ein Bug.

Leider läd das Board immernoch nicht immer den HDMI Treiber, bzw. das HDMI Audiogerät wird nicht im Gerätemanager gelistet. Werde wohl nach einer Alternativ Karte gucken müssen, obwohl mich dies doch schon sehr enttäuscht.


----------



## Wheity[ASUS] (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Startverzögerung beim ASUS M4A89GTD PRO/USB3*

Hallo Zusammen,

also ich habe ein M4A89GTD Pro intern aufgebaut, kommt ganz normal von Alternate.

Es ist richtig, dass das Board etwas lange zum initialisieren braucht, dies liegt aber sehr stark daran, wie die Lanesverteilung ist. Wenn nicht die Onboard VGA genutzt wird, kommt nochmal eine kleine Wartezeit hinzu.  Man muss sogar eine extra switch Karte nutzen (liegt im Karton dabei), damit eine PCI-E Karte im 16x fach Mode läuft.

Ich kann im moment noch nicht viel sagen zu dem Mainboard, hatte nur Standard Installation auf XP und Win 7 gemacht, im Bios war immer nur AHCI an und halt das geile Asus Logo aus *g
Auch war bis jetzt nur DVI im Einsatz, aber diese Woche wird das Board noch richtig getestet.

Habe schon gesehen, das der Vorschreiber Probleme hat mit HDMI und Treiber.....


----------



## SmOOthr3D (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Startverzögerung beim ASUS M4A89GTD PRO/USB3*



> Es ist richtig, dass das Board etwas lange zum initialisieren braucht


 
Habe es mal getestet, nach 5 Min war das Board immernoch nicht oben, mann konnte nur die ständigen Andrehversuche des Lüfters beobachten (=

Außer einer Raidkarte nutze ich keine zusätzlichen Komponenten
(die Raidkarte initialisiert sich auch erst nach dem Bios und Onboard Raid oben ist)

Ich hoffe ja das es wirklich nur an der Lüftersteuerung auf dem Board liegt, schaue mir das mal ne Zeit lang an ob die Kiste jetzt spaß beim hochfahren hat. Des weiteren werde ich noch das Standbye verhalten testen, dies führte auch immerwieder zu problemen mit dem wake up und hdmi sounds.

kleine andere Frage ist Doc im lande weil warte noch auf ne Antwort von ner pm?


----------



## Wheity[ASUS] (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Startverzögerung beim ASUS M4A89GTD PRO/USB3*

Hallo Zusammen,

also seit gestern liegt das Brett hier (M4A89GTD Pro Rev. 1.01G). Gestern hat das Board länger gebraucht beim hochfahren, heute trat es nach dem Biosupdate von 0402 auf 1456 nicht mehr auf (cmos reset wurde nach dem Bios geätigt) . Im Bios ist folgendes bei mir umstellt:

1. AHCI an für die ersten 4 Ports, IDE Mode für Port 5-6
2. DCT Unganged Mode auf Auto gesetzt, sonst ist nur Single Channel für die Speicher an
3. Q-Fan an, auf DC gestellt
4. Asus Full Screen Logo aus

Hardware:
Tagan 900W
Asus Chilly Vent Cooler 3 Pin
Phenom X3 720
HDD Seagate 750GB SATAII
Bluray SATA Asus BC-1205PT und IDE Asus E-616
Corsair CMX8GX3M4A1600C9

OS komplett neuinstalliert

Hier alles zu sehen, was drauf ist und welche Treiber ich nur genutzt habe
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=17eak.jpg

Cinebench 11.5
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=2d49d.jpg


Tropics Demo Test DirectX9
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=unigine2010-06-0111-59g83v.jpg

Furmark 1.8.0 lief 30 minuten auf 1920x1200 durch.

Es wird permanent der HDMI Ausgang genutzt, hatte bis jetzt nicht einmal ein Problem, auch der Sound über HDMI läuft stressfrei.

System ausserhalb des Gehäuses aufgebaut *g
[URL]http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=100_0794ndzb.jpghttp://www.abload.de/thumb/new00_0794odww.jpg[/URL]


----------



## Wheity[ASUS] (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Startverzögerung beim ASUS M4A89GTD PRO/USB3*

Sorry, war nur ein Test *g


----------



## rehacomp (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Startverzögerung beim ASUS M4A89GTD PRO/USB3*



Wheity[ASUS] schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> also ich habe ein M4A89GTD Pro intern aufgebaut, kommt ganz normal von Alternate.
> 
> ...



Also bei mir hat es keine Rolle gespielt welche/was für eine Graka gerade benutzt wurde. Hatte zum testen Onboard, Geforce 8800GTX, Geforce 9600GT, ATI 4770, ATI 8MB PCI-Karte drin. Das in jeglicher Kombination, 1. Slot, 2. Slot , mit und ohne Switchcard.
Es waren immer an die 15s, Teilweise 12s.

Die Bootzeit war spürbar kürzer (5s weniger) nach einem frischen CMOS clear. Nach abspeichern des Bios waren es nach neustart wieder 15s.

Getestet hatte ich das mit dem 1301 Bios. Noch mal alles durchspielen mit dem 1456 Bios wär mir doch zu viel.


----------



## Wheity[ASUS] (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Startverzögerung beim ASUS M4A89GTD PRO/USB3*

Hallo rehacomp,

in Hinsicht 12 oder 15s. Ich sag mal so, das Board darf sogar auch 20-30 sekunden diesen Effekt mitbringen. Dies ist auch immer abhängig, wie die Hardware ID's von der jeweiligen verbauten Hardware vom Bios ausgelesen wird.

Ob das Board jetzt 15s oder 20s braucht, ist vollkommen egal, wichtig ist, das alles sauber im OS läuft. 

Bitte zieht Euch jetzt nicht bei diesen Start/Warte Zeiten hoch.......


----------



## SmOOthr3D (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Startverzögerung beim ASUS M4A89GTD PRO/USB3*



Wheity[ASUS] schrieb:


> 1. AHCI an für die ersten 4 Ports, IDE Mode für Port 5-6
> 2. DCT Unganged Mode auf Auto gesetzt, sonst ist nur Single Channel für die Speicher an
> 3. Q-Fan an, auf DC gestellt
> 4. Asus Full Screen Logo aus


 
Hallo Wheity,

erstmal vielen lieben Dank für den Testaufbau! 

Ich gehe mal deine Liste durch:
1. Ist bei mir nicht möglich da ich ja Vollbestückung im Raid 5 nutze
2. das ist mir vollkommen klar nutze 2x2 GB Gskill 1333 cl7 Module
3. Habe ich auch damals so versucht!
4. werde ich auch nochmal umstellen

...

Im moment scheint das Problem durch die Deaktiverung der Lüfersteuerung behoben zu sein, außer Hdmi was noch spinnt..

Okay, da ja schon viel rumgebastelt habe etc, werde ich mal mit dem vorgeschlagenen Bios Settings und einer win7 Prof x64 Installtion mit Catalyst und mehr nicht machen.

Gebe dann natürlich Feedback.

Hoffe das ich es schaffe bis dahin ggf. auch etwas später wegen einem Spuhlenfiepen Problem mit 2 Bequiet NTs -.-

*Ich wollte nochmal fragen ob du was vom Doktor weißt? Warte noch auf Feedback bezüglich Crosshair III Bios.*

Gruß

SmOOthR3D


----------



## Wheity[ASUS] (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Startverzögerung beim ASUS M4A89GTD PRO/USB3*

@ SmOOthR3D PN


----------



## SmOOthr3D (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Startverzögerung beim ASUS M4A89GTD PRO/USB3*

*check*


----------



## rehacomp (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Startverzögerung beim ASUS M4A89GTD PRO/USB3*



Wheity[ASUS] schrieb:


> Bitte zieht Euch jetzt nicht bei diesen Start/Warte Zeiten hoch.......



Tu ich auch äußerst ungern. Aber das ist der erste Rechner bei mir, der diesen Efekt mitbringt. Alle anderen die ich hatte und noch habe, starten alle binnen 5s. Das fällt halt auf. Wenn es bei andere Boards den gleich efekt gibt, dann ist das halt so, so wie es aussieht, ist es (zum mindest für mich) das erste Board was so lange braucht.

Vieleicht gibts irgendwann noch Besserung 

PS: Wie kann ich dann 0s Werbung für Expressgate machen, wenn der Rechner schon 15s zum einschalten braucht


----------



## SmOOthr3D (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Startverzögerung beim ASUS M4A89GTD PRO/USB3*



rehacomp schrieb:


> PS: Wie kann ich dann 0s Werbung für Expressgate machen, wenn der Rechner schon 15s zum einschalten braucht


 
hey aber das Expressgate ist noch schneller als der Bootvorgang bis Windows


----------



## Zecko_Vicath (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Startverzögerung beim ASUS M4A89GTD PRO/USB3*

Ich hab mir mal meinen PC auf den OP Tisch geklemmt.
-Board: M4A89GTD PRO/USB3
-CPU: Phenom II X6 1055T
-RAM: 2x2GB GSKill 1600 CL9 eco
-NT: 400W E8 bewQuiet

Den Schirm habe ich per Onboard DVI angeschlossen.
Als Komponenten kamen zum Einsatz:
-HD3450 LP Passiv
-HD3450 normal
-ASRock SATA3 Card (aka SATAcontroller)
-Adaptec 1430SA (aka RAIDcontroller)
-uralt PCI Modem mit Audiocontroller ^^
-Adaptec PCI zu SATA I Controller 
-5 SATA II Festplatten von Samsung/WD/Hitachi dauerhaft an den SB Ports
-LG DVD Brenner SATA I am Port 6 der SB

SB SATA Ports jeweils AHCI Mode und IDE Mode getestet, kein Unterschied festgestellt.
Mit 5 SATA II Festplatten und einem SATA Brenner steigt die Bootzeit nicht wirklich gegenüber nur dem Brenner.
SLOT2 ist der blaue PEG Slot, SLOT1 der graue, Slot 1 der obere PCI, Slot 2 der untere.

Standardstartzeit:11s
-1s mit Terminator
+0 ohne Terminator
+2s 1 Grafikkarte mit Terminator
+3s 1 Grafikkarte ohne Terminator
+3s 2 Grafikkarten GPU1<>SLOT1 GPU2<>SLOT2
+3s 2 Grafikkarten GPU1<>SLOT2 GPU2<>SLOT1
+4s 2 Grafikkarten und x4 RAIDcontroller
+28s 2 Grafikkarten und x4 RAIDcontroller und x1 SATAcontroller
+6s 2 Grafikkarten und PCI Modem in Slot 1
+6s 2 Grafikkarten und PCI Modem in Slot 2
+22s 1 Grafikkarte in SLOT2 und x4 RAIDcontroller in SLOT1
~Startverweigerung wenn anders rum
+8s 2 Grafikkarten und PCI Modem in Slot 1 und Trust5.1 PCI Audio in Slot 2
+8s 2 Grafikkarten und PCI Modem in Slot 2 und Trust5.1 PCI Audio in Slot 1
+35s 2 Grafikkarten und x4 RAIDcontroller und SATAcontroller und PCI Modem in Slot 1 und Trust5.1 PCI Audio in Slot 2
+35s 2 Grafikkarten und x4 RAIDcontroller und SATAcontroller und PCI  Modem in Slot 2 und Trust5.1 PCI Audio in Slot 1

ExpressGate war immer Disabled
Qfan CPU und Case an und im PWM Mode
Alles andere von Hand auf Default gefixed.

Mit einem geliehen Areca x4 Raidcontroller brauchte das Board 119s mehr in jedem Setup.  (Inkompatibilität?)
Mit einem Athlon II X4 640 änderte sich die Bootzeit nicht messbar.
Mit den 2 CPUs und zusätzlichen 2x2GB OCZ 1333 CL7 verlängerte sich die Bootzeit um je 3s (Wahrscheinlich MemOk bis alle RAMs gleich langsam laufen).
Mit dem letzten BIOS startete das Setup mir Areca Controller dann in nur 35s zusätzlich, meldete aber ROM Incompatibility, changing mode to OS Comp. (Default).
Das Handbuch der Karte meint dass das ControllerROM einen Konflikt mit anderen BIOSen hat und deswegen nicht ins RAM gespiegelt wird.

Der Adaptec x4 Controller startete mit dem neuen Bios überhaupt nicht, das Board meldete bei jedem Start in jedem Setup Overclocking Failure etc pp

Die Trust PCI Audio Karte verlängerte die Bootzeit mit dem neuen BIOS nur noch um +7s, also 1s weniger.

Tut mir Leid dass ich so lange gebraucht habe, hat etwas gedauert mit dem ganzen Ausprobieren.
Meiner Meinung nach hat das Board teils heftige Probleme mit den "Load Defaults" Settings und diversen Karten.
Was definitiv viel Bootzeit sparte, war alle Einstellungen (nicht CPU und RAM) fest einzustellen, Wartezeit für Laufwerkserkennung gegen 0 anstatt 30s, ExpressSchrott ganz abschalten etc etc

Für mein normales Setup, ohne GPU, ohne Karten, mit 2x2GB RAM, Phenom und 5HDD + DVD brauche ich 11s bis zum Bootloader des BS.
Das ist typisch für Asus, meine P7P55D Boards braucht knapp 13s bzw 18s.

Asus kann das halt nicht so schnell ^^
Auch kriegt keines meiner Asusboards den RefTakt sauber hin, immer 0,17~1,25 MHz zu hoch.

Aber mal im Ernst, bei all dem Zeug was initialisiert werden muss, kann das Board nicht binnen 3s da sein.

Ich denke dass es bei vielen an der Kombination der Teile liegt, bzw die eine oder andere (ASUS Xtreme unsinnvoll) eingestellte Defaultoption hemmt.


----------



## Wheity[ASUS] (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Startverzögerung beim ASUS M4A89GTD PRO/USB3*

@ Zecko_Vicath

Respekt, hast Dir richtig fett Mühe gegeben!!! 

In Hinsicht Controller Karten, ich empfehle diese nie auf unseren normalen Desktop Boards zu nutzen, unsere Biosversionen sind zu voll gestopft, da treten immer mal komische Effekte auf.

Lieber ein WS oder Server MB nutzen.....


----------



## Zecko_Vicath (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Startverzögerung beim ASUS M4A89GTD PRO/USB3*

Die Kontrollerkarten habe ich bewusst gewählt um die Symptomatik zu verdeutlichen.
Einfache Adapterkarten, wie sie bei HDDs beiliegen, starten eher problemlos als echte Kontrollerkarten mit eigenem BIOS.
Die Asus U3S6 Karte lief im x4 Slot problemlos, +2s Startzeit, im SLOT2 +4s aber auch ohne zu meckern.

Ich hoffe die Werte verdeutlichen wie die unterschiedlichen Karten die Startzeit beeinflussen und was von Asus optimiert wird.
Grafikkarten zBsp werden am öftesten eingebaut => maximaler Fokus darauf
dann kommen Audiokarten => sekundäre Priorität
oder auch die Asuskarte oder simple Adapter zu SATA I/II/III, Firewire, USB2/3 => sekundär
der Rest => eher unwichtig

Auf dem Asus WS X58 Supercomputer laufen beide RAIDcontroller einwandfrei, ebenso auf einen XFX 790i Board.
Ich denke, es kommt hier immer auf die Zielgruppe des MBs an.


----------



## SmOOthr3D (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Startverzögerung beim ASUS M4A89GTD PRO/USB3*

Liebes Asus Team,

habe mich nun mal hingesetzt und habe die Kiste neu installiert.

Folgende Bios Einstellungen wurden gesetzt bei der installation.

CPU etc auf Auto.
Takt und Volt von Arbeistspeicher nach Herstellerangaben eingestellt.
Onboardgrafikspeicher auf intern gestellt.

Seither war Installation  und betrieb ohne das Start und hdmi sound bug problem weinwandfrei möglich.

leider war der interne Speicher zu knapp bemessen(es traten ruckle bei video wiedergabe auf etc auf)

Deshalb habe ich auf hybrid und auf only arbeitsspeicher (512mb) im bios eingestellt.

leider treten bei beiden modis wieder die startprobleme auf.
der takt liegt bei 700, mit dem automodi tritt das selbe problem auf.

bitte um hilfestellung

gruß

smoothr3d


----------



## SmOOthr3D (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Startverzögerung beim ASUS M4A89GTD PRO/USB3*

keine denkanstöße, lösungen oder beta bios?


----------



## Zecko_Vicath (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Startverzögerung beim ASUS M4A89GTD PRO/USB3*

Ich ziehe mal einen verzweifelten Vergleich zur CPU/RAM Kombi.

Anderstakte die iGPU mal:
Vielleicht läuft der Chip mit 699,78 MHz real und dann treten uU Lags auf zwischen iGPU und SidePort bzw Hauptspeicher auf.
Die genauen Settings kann ich dir nicht geben, aber [DDR3-1333 Sideport | 667 MHz iGPU | 1333MHz RAM] oder [DDR3-1600 Sideport | 800 MHz iGPU | 1600MHz RAM] wären zBsp "ideal", wenn auch meist unerreichbar.

Da mein Board das Problem nicht hat, kann ich dir nicht sagen wann welche Teilerkombination am besten läuft, ausprobieren könnte aber das Problem beseitigen.


----------



## SmOOthr3D (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Startverzögerung beim ASUS M4A89GTD PRO/USB3*



Zecko_Vicath schrieb:


> Ich ziehe mal einen verzweifelten Vergleich zur CPU/RAM Kombi.
> 
> Anderstakte die iGPU mal:
> Vielleicht läuft der Chip mit 699,78 MHz real und dann treten uU Lags auf zwischen iGPU und SidePort bzw Hauptspeicher auf.
> ...


 

mmmh....
sideport läuft mi 1333 ram auch igpu läuft wenn ich manuell einstelle standartmäßig auf 700 und bei auto config via gpu boost habe ich das selbe problem.... wiegesagt wenn ich nur den onbaord vram use gibt es keien probleme  schau mir mal die settings nochmal an zk


----------



## Doktor[ASUS] (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Startverzögerung beim ASUS M4A89GTD PRO/USB3*

Also wir haben mal ein paar Tage mit dem Board rumgetestet und konnten bei dem von dir beschriebenen Szenario keine Probleme feststellen. Mit Sideport, ohne Sideport, verschiedene Frequenzen. Der HDMI Sound hat immer funktioniert.
Daher ist die Frage ob es nicht evtl. doch ein Defekt o.ä. ist.

Gruß,
Doktor


----------



## SmOOthr3D (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Startverzögerung beim ASUS M4A89GTD PRO/USB3*

naja is okay, dann werde ich mir wohl ne passive hd5000 holen müssen, eine rma wäre zu zeit und kostenintensive den raid 5 wegsaven etc.


----------



## stefan.net82 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Startverzögerung beim ASUS M4A89GTD PRO/USB3*



Doktor[ASUS] schrieb:


> Hallo ihr zwei,
> ein Problem in der Form ist es nicht. Wie schon richtig vermutet wurde ist es eine Art Hardwareüberprüfung die beim Start durchgeführt wird. Das gab es schon bei älteren Boards und auch bei meinem P6T Deluxe gibt es diess Verhalten. Das Verhalten mit dem zweimal aufleuchtenden MemOK Lämpchen kann daher kommen dass das System quasi zweimal startet. Häufig gibt es das wenn z.B. das System übertaktet wird.
> Gruß,
> Doktor


 
kann ich bestätigen! 
hab ich eine übertaktung im bios vorgenommen, startet mein asus p5q auch zweimal. man gewöhnt sich dran.
(allerdings läuft der doppelstart bei mir innerhalb weniger, vielleicht 5 sekunden, ab...)


----------



## dayofdoom (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Startverzögerung beim ASUS M4A89GTD PRO/USB3*

moin,
habe ein Problem mit dem Board
Installation mit win 7 32 bit funktioniert
alle Treiber rauf - ok
nächsten Tag - Rechner an - blauer Bildschirm (Fehlermeldungen noch nicht gegoogelt) oder catalyst control center host application funktioniert nicht mehr
und der Rechner steht
mit der original DVD repariert- mehrmals an und aus - alles ok
nächsten Tag das gleiche in grün - 

330 Watt seasonic NT und Muschkin 1333 RAM
Athlon X2 5600
nur OnBoard Graka und 1 BluRay LW (htpc)
2 HDD von Samsung verbaut

plz hlp


----------



## Doktor[ASUS] (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Startverzögerung beim ASUS M4A89GTD PRO/USB3*

Hallo dayofdoom,
was wird im Bluescreen denn genau angemeckert? Dort ist ja normal eine STOP Fehlermeldung zu finden.

Ist der Rechner über Nacht mit Strom versorgt oder wird die Versorgung durch eine Steckerleiste o.ä. unterbrochen?

Gruß,
Doktor


----------



## volkerneu (18. November 2010)

*AW: Startverzögerung beim ASUS M4A89GTD PRO/USB3*

ich habe auch das asus M4A89GTD PRO /usb3.0

grafikkarte asus EAH5830 direct cu 1 GB 7GDDR5

*Kingston KHX1333C9D3K2/4G 4GB Arbeitsspeicher (1333MHz, DDR3)
*
*AMD Phenom II X4 955 Prozessor Black Edition (Sockel AM3, 3.20GHz, 8MB L2+L3 Cache)*


be quiet nezteil 750 wat*t*
wenn ich auf die asus serviceseite gehe wird es nicht mal erkannt.  die 2 asus boarde die ich davor hatten wurden anstandlos erkannt
 Wenn ich spiele ..z.b. mafia..oder andere games..dann fängt es irgendwann an zu stottern  und hängt  sichirgendwann auf...ich kanns mir nicht erklären ...weiss jemand einen rat ...die grafikkarte lief vorher auf dem anderen board ohne murren ..


----------



## HardwareSurf (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Startverzögerung beim ASUS M4A89GTD PRO/USB3*

Bei einigen falsch eingesteckt oder falsch montiert wie schon gedacht du solltest das memok nicht aktivieren. und nur denn core unlocker aktiviert halten und im bios alle kerne manuel freischalten dann haaste erstmal ruhe 
Turbo Boost für CPU macht nur Start länger also..


----------



## SmOOthr3D (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Startverzögerung beim ASUS M4A89GTD PRO/USB3*

achso mal so ne kleine info ist zwar ewig her^^ 
in dem sys steck jetzt ne passive graka drinn und die startprobleme sind weg.... entweder baufehler oder wirklich eine defekte onboard graka, aber dieses board bleibt so kann es mir nicht leisten meinen raid 5 zu riskieren 7 tb daten sprechen für sich


----------

